# Glass Bloodfin Tetra (Prionobrama filigera)



## Torin (Sep 14, 2008)

Does anybody know where I can buy this species online? I've been admiring this species for a long time. Ever since I saw one glass bloodfin mixed in with normal bloodfins at a petsmart. That was quite a long time ago. Now I finally have a tank I want to put some in. I've been looking all over but no luck yet. Hopefully some of you will know where to get them.

Arizona Aquatic Gardens sells them, but I don't really want to buy from them because I've read so many bad reviews about both their livestock and especially their crazy shipping prices.


----------



## Torin (Sep 14, 2008)

Any clue at all?


----------



## JanS (Apr 14, 2004)

About the only places I can think of trying would be Fish2u.com, Anubias Design or Live Aquaria. I don't have time to get the links up, but a Google search will bring any of them up in a snap. 

Sometimes you can even ask your local store if they can order them for you since they have a bigger source list.


----------



## Torin (Sep 14, 2008)

JanS said:


> About the only places I can think of trying would be Fish2u.com, Anubias Design or Live Aquaria. I don't have time to get the links up, but a Google search will bring any of them up in a snap.
> 
> Sometimes you can even ask your local store if they can order them for you since they have a bigger source list.


No luck with any of those places. I'll probably try the the local aquarium store before too long if I can't find them online.


----------



## uncle.ned (Jul 21, 2005)

If you are still looking, we have them here at Uncle Ned's Fish Factory (Millis MA, USA). Nice big ones at $8.00 each. You can see them at our website here: http://www.unclenedsfishfactory.com/BulletinBoard/viewtopic.php?t=3650

We ship around the USA with a $80 min.

-Sam
Uncle Neds Fish Factory
508-533-5969
www.unclenedsfishfactory.com


----------

